# Mal ein paar Chemie Fragen



## Wolfcatcher (14. April 2007)

So dann ma los ich brauch die Antworten vllt sind ja ein paar Leute hier die in der Schule aufgepasst haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1.In einer SChredderanlage werden Autowracks zerkleinert. Die einzelnen Teile werden anschließend in verschiedene Stoffgruppen getrennt. Wie kann man die eisenhaltigen Teile von den anderen abtrennen?

2.Benzin mischt sich nicht mir Wasser. IM Labor kann man diese beiden Stoffe mithilfe eines Scheidetrichters voneinander trennen.Wie kann man dabei vorgehen?

3.IN einer Glaskanne mit heißem KAffee oder Tee sieht man am Kannenrand und unter dem Deckel klare Wassertröpfchen. Was für ein Vorgang läuft in dem Gefäß ab?

4. Wie lassen sich folgende Stoffgemische trennen: Schutzwasser, Getreidekörner von Spreu, Salzlösung , Müslie, Reis von Kochwasser, Öl-Wasser-Gemisch?

5.IN einer Zentrifuge kann man Stoffe mit unterschiedlicher Dichte voneinander trennen.Milch beispielsweise wird in wäßrige Molke und Milchfett getrennt. Das Fett kann man anschließend als Rahm abschöpfen. Was hat demnach eine größere Dichte, Molke oder Milchfett?

6.Welche Trennverfahren wendet man beim Zubereiten von KAffee an?

7. Bestilliert man Wein, erhält man in der Vorlage neben Alkohol(Siedetemperatur 78°C) immer auch Wasser. Woran könnte das liegen?

Schon mal vielen Dank an alle eure Antworten

mfg Wolfcatcher


----------



## Eed (14. April 2007)

1. Magnet

2. Beides in den Scheidetrichter füllen. Schütteln. Hahn vom Scheidetrichter aufdrehen und das Wasser läuft raus.

3. Kondensation

6. Extrahieren

Hier erst ma Lösungen von ein paar Aufgaben. Die anderen schaue ich mir nachher an wenn ich Zeit habe.
Bei Aufgabe 2 Bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das so stimmt. Da müsstest du mal bei Google oder so suchen.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (14. April 2007)

Eed schrieb:


> 1. Magnet
> 
> 2. Beides in den Scheidetrichter füllen. Schütteln. Hahn vom Scheidetrichter aufdrehen und das Wasser läuft raus.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort jetzt kann ich meiner Mutter einen guten Grund geben warum ich WoW spiele und auf solche Foren komme^^ ,da ich bei einem chemie forum die antwort bis heute net bekommen hab

noch mals vielen Dank^^


----------



## Deadlift (14. April 2007)

5, was oben schwimmt hat immer die höhere Dichte


----------



## Eed (14. April 2007)

Deadlift schrieb:


> 5, was oben schwimmt hat immer die höhere Dichte



Das ist leider nicht korrekt!

Das was eine niedriegere Dichte hat schwimmt oben! Da nämlich ein Stoff mit einer höheren Dichte natürlich pro Milimeter/Zentimeter/Meter schwerer (mehr Masse) ist als der mit einer geringeren Dichte und von daher mehr nach unten gezogen wird.

Dies resultiert daraus, das "G" (Gewichtskraft) = m (Masse) mal g (Erdbeschleunigung)

z.B. Öl schwimmt auf Wasser ja bekanntlich oben

Wasser hat eine Dichte von 999,975 Kg/m³
Speiseöl (zb. ölivenöl) hat eine Dichte von 910 Kg/m³

Daraus ergibt sich: 

Wasser:  G = 999,975 Kg mal 9,81 m/s²   =   G = 9809,75475 N

Olivenöl: G = 910 Kg mal 9,81 m/s²   =   G = 8927,1 N

Daraus erkennt man, dass das Wasser mit viel mehr Kraft nach unten gezogen als wie das Öl.

Und da ja wie oben schon erwähnt Öl auf Wasser schwimmt ist demnach bewiesen das Stoffe mit ner höheren Dichte nach unten sinken.


----------



## Eed (14. April 2007)

Aufgabe 4: 

Schmutzwasser:  Aufbereiten mit Bakterien, Filtieren
Salzlösungen: Durch Destillieren
Getreidekörner: Mit einem Luftgebläse von unten, da die Körner und die Spreu ne unterschiedliche Masse hat
Öl aus Wasser : Scheidetrichter/Ölabscheider
Reis : Filtrieren
Müsli: k.A. wie Du das meinst


Aufgabe 5: 

Die Molke hat eine größere Dichte, da das Fett hinterher oben schwimmt.


Aufgabe 7:

Alkohol hat eine Siedetemperatur von 78°C. Wasser hingegen hat eine von 100°C .

Da aber schon ein Teil vom Wasser auch bei 78°C verdampft, bleibt nach dem Destilieren noch ein Rest an Wasser.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (14. April 2007)

Dann nochmals vielen Dank jetzt is mir weiter geholfen und cih hoffe cih schreib den test gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (14. April 2007)

Eed schrieb:


> Das ist leider nicht korrekt!
> 
> Das was eine niedriegere Dichte hat schwimmt oben! Da nämlich ein Stoff mit einer höheren Dichte natürlich pro Milimeter/Zentimeter/Meter schwerer (mehr Masse) ist als der mit einer geringeren Dichte und von daher mehr nach unten gezogen wird.
> 
> ...


pöh ich weiß scho warum ich kein chemie studier T_T


----------



## Dubitare (14. April 2007)

dafür studiert er kein deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eed schrieb:


> wird als wie das Öl.




hihihi xD 

...

tut mir leid :'(


----------



## Eed (14. April 2007)

Jo, fehler passieren halt. In Deutsch hatte ich immer nur ne 3-4 aufm Zeugnis ^^
Aber das hat sich mit diversen anderen Fächern ausgeglichen. Wie z.B. Physik, Chemie, Erdkunde, Bio, Informatik, da hatte ich eigentlich immer ne 2. ^^ 
Und studieren tue ich auch nichts! Ich bin nur Azubi Industriemechaniker.
Aber um auf das mit der Gewichtskraft zu kommen muss man auch nicht studieren. Das kennt man eigentlich aus der früheren Schule oder aus der Berufsschule. Das hat auch weniger mit Chemie zutun sondern eher Physik. ^^


----------



## Deadlift (14. April 2007)

Naja bin Maschbauer, geb den Chemie Kram immer meinem Nachbarn der soll mir das lösen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1a Fachidiot ich bin


----------

